# litter essence odour eliminator booser



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw this at Walmart but can't find it online. Wondering people's thoughts?

Litter Essence, Odour Eliminator Booster, Pet Litter Deoderizer
"Use with all types of small pet litters & bedding to keep your home fresh & odour free."
Ingredients: Diatomaceous earth, moisture activated fragrance
Has pictures of dogs, cats, bird, ginea pigs & hedgehogs on the package


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think it would be a good idea...we'll see what the experts say, but diatomaceous earth has a drying effect and hedgies have dry skin already. 

Does your cage really smell that bad? Mine only stinks when the poo is fresh or the wheel needs washing.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell has a large litter box that she plays in & uses. So unless I change the litter daily (that's a lot of litter to go through) it does get a bit of an odour. I actually notice it more as she's getting older too.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

silvercat said:


> Annabell has a large litter box that she plays in & uses. So unless I change the litter daily (that's a lot of litter to go through) it does get a bit of an odour. I actually notice it more as she's getting older too.


Best solution? either a box of baking soda, or a carbon pouch, on top of the cage. I used to have a carbon pouch (you can buy them at pet stores, or you can use fish tank filters) for my hamster cage, since hams are stinkers. Made a huge difference.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you think I could sprinkle baking soda straight on the litter?

I use baking soda as carpet cleaner instead of the chemical stuff


----------

